# labrador retrievers for sale.



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

I am selling two of my yellow labs. MH FC AFC lines, including FC Rebel With a Cause. 3.5 years old. female is offa on hips, elbows, eic clear and cerf'd. $2,000. Male $1,000 OBO both still intact and litter mates. very strong retrievers. pedigrees available upon request.


----------

